# Leaving for Dubai



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Dubai here i come! be there on the 12th after the long flight from tomorrow 

will post some nice pictures this time, rather than just my damn jum. island villa.

spk to u guys soon!

Rishi


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

What do you think of your villa btw, especially with all the shite going on? Hope you've had no problems so far


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hahahah , i remeber it was only yesterday you were dreaming of the day your arrive in Dubai  and now look , that day has come


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

take me with you, i can fit in your bags(if your bags are 20 square meters of course)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

glad to see you:

here already wrote to you in missworld thread 

ragga have been waiting for you.

where r u ? how is everyhting running?

glad to have you back=?

what is your opinion to JI? there was talk it was of very bad quality etc. pm me if you want


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

nice to see you around again ragga, are you moving to dubai for a short while, or long-term? have a good trip, btw i would be curious in knowing what you think about that 7days article on the jumeira islands


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I am going this time temporarily until January 14th. I have to basically move the businesses out there and get ready to move permanently in June of 2006. 

In response to the JI 7 days article, I have also posted in the JI thread but I am not sure if everyone will be able to read my response.



dubayyy said:


> *Perhaps this explains why so many JI are up for resale.....*
> 
> Shattered Dreams
> Wednesday, 09 November 2005
> ...


Comments:

1. Due to the volume of villas / residential and commercial units being built in Dubai, it would be obvious that every project including Jumeirah Islands WILL have dissapointed customers. Some people will hate it and some love it. 

2. In response to how I personally feel, well I don't know. This will be the first time I am going to see the villa 100% (without sneaking in) so I will be able to properly inspect every aspect of the villa. Now, my opinion is bias to MY villa as I will not see any other ones. So far, the interior designer who is organizing the furnishings said everything is checking out OK. I also know from experience that until you permanently live in a place, you will not know the extensive positives/negatives about the unit. 

3. Also, remember the video I took was very rushed, so this time I will be able to take proper videos/pictures of the various aspects. I am excited to show you the renderings of the villa after the furnishings however wont post until its complete. 

3A. The furnishings standard thus far that were prebuilt have been excellent, including kitchen cabinets, flooring, walls, etc. 

4. I personally have made contacts with the engineers/architects in this project from when I had to get into the location before release date, so I can also speak to them and get their feedback. 

5. What I DO know for sure is that I will not take any villa that I buy without 100% quality to my satisfaction and so far the builders ie. Emaar / Nakheel / Damac have been very cooperative with our needs. 

PS - The problems that are being reported here about Jumeirah Islands are no where CLOSE to the amount of problems Springs/Meadows had and continue to have ie. Red Spiders, Mobile signal coverage, many more. I am a member of the springs and meadows community board as well and its filled with nothing but complaints. But overall these projects will get better as Dubai is only in its baby stages and will have to iron out these problems asap.

As far as the golf course, I must have missed a chapter of the JI book as I never knew about the golf course coming, and never knew it was proposed/cancelled. So I am not too upset over this, however it would have been very nice if it was infact true to be built. 

By the way I have been down with a severe flu the last few weeks thats why I have been posting alot less, but I am all better know after taking weeks of Cipro (kills anthrax) LOL.

Ok, leaving for my flight in 1 hour, see you all when I reach to Dubai on Monday Night! 

Many :cheers: later...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

enjoy your flight ragga, and overall i can agree 100% with what you said, we will see what you bring us after you inspected everything properly.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

feel better ragga, i think i had the same flu you were suffering from... 


looking forward to your updates and commentary as a Dub-local~~


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I love this damn place. My camera is somewhere in my office here so as soon as i get it, i will post pictures and other stuff. JBR looks great, all is well here ie. my conclusion haha

Jumeirah Islands villa, i will respond to the thread regarding it, after seeing my villa in DETAIL and looking at a few others.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

lol ,,, good to hear that..... i am in the way to dubai .

hopefully u have good time in dxb


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

obviously he has. i am sooo jealous.

looking forward on everything


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

dubaiflo where do you reside? germany?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i do.. unfortunately.
i'll be in Dubai around april 6th to april 21st , have to rely on holidays..


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> i do.. unfortunately.


:hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

:cheers: in Dubai.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you want to go for a drink in dubai  ??


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't you think you had enough drinks ?  

How about the city ? Does it look good ?
Please tell us :wave:


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

The city looks great, my favorite drive is of course driving down sheikh zayed road, although Ive never driven myself i would like too, the drivers just take us wherever they feel is nice  -- since coming here many times, I do know the area decently well. The pictures should be nice.. a great change since I last came here is basically construction updates... they are well under way to my surprise for example if i am not mistake burj dubai (the main tower) is on its 14th floor? Thats what I overheard my sister saying, I may have misunderstood, and a few other projects are well underway, so this makes me  

I am out of dubai for 4 days on business but will be back on the 22nd, then I can post my pictures finallyyyyy!

have a good day

Rishi


----------



## kano (Dec 7, 2005)

*jbr*



ragga said:


> I love this damn place. My camera is somewhere in my office here so as soon as i get it, i will post pictures and other stuff. JBR looks great, all is well here ie. my conclusion haha
> 
> Jumeirah Islands villa, i will respond to the thread regarding it, after seeing my villa in DETAIL and looking at a few others.


 Hi Ragga any chance of you taking a pic of DO2 TO2 near the Le Meridian


----------

